# Help me find a new pet lizard



## Lizard crazy (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys I'm just lookin for some help to try and get somthing to put in my 3' x 16" x 18" tank oh and l.w.h I have been wanting something a bit bigger than my Leo which I love to bits I would like a display pet that doesnt mind being handled preferably diurnal thanks


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

Bearded Dragons?? Water Dragons are also ver good?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Due to the smaller size of viv why not look at something like curly tails, they are very ornately marked, can live as a small group and very easy to feed and care for. 

Plenty of choice out there, like xenagama, fire skinks, wall lizards, PTS and so on.

God luck

John


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

BrianB said:


> Bearded Dragons?? Water Dragons are also ver good?


In a 3ft terrestrial vivarium? It would suit a BD up to 6-8 months ish but then you'd have to upgrade to a minimum of 4ft. A terrestrial viv is totally unsuitable for an arboreal species such as a water dragon. Please research before suggesting lizards to purchase. 

OP, there are many different types of geckos that would suit although I'm not clued up enough to list them all, give vgorst a try, she knows her stuff, or tombo, he's a gecko genius I believe! There's loads that know there stuff and your clearly doing the research before purchasing! 

If you don't want a gecko, you could try rankins, anoles (?), mountain horned lizard (?) my minds gone blank but there's loads! Just be sure to check that a 3ft viv is big enough as it is a little on the small side. I'm unsure whether these last two would suit a 3ft viv hence the question marks! A single rankin's is fine in a 3ft viv and a very sociable diurnal lizard!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Lizard crazy said:


> Hey guys I'm just lookin for some help to try and get somthing to put in my 3' x 16" x 18" tank oh and l.w.h I have been wanting something a bit bigger than my Leo which I love to bits I would like a display pet that doesnt mind being handled preferably diurnal thanks



If you something bigger then your leo then you will be better off having a bigger tank then 3ft.


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> In a 3ft terrestrial vivarium? It would suit a BD up to 6-8 months ish but then you'd have to upgrade to a minimum of 4ft. A terrestrial viv is totally unsuitable for an arboreal species such as a water dragon. Please research before suggesting lizards to purchase


Oh arn't we full of ourselves.

Plenty of people keep bearded dragons in 3ft vivs, 4ft is only an extra 12 inches!!!
Lots of people successfully put a bath of water in bottom for water dragons and they thrive.

I simply suggested dragons as they are happy to be handled, awake during the day and some are very colourfull. Which is what the op specified! So no need to be so smarmy!

OP whatever you choose just research for yourself as much as you can before you commit yourself and good luck with the search.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

BrianB said:


> Oh arn't we full of ourselves.
> 
> Plenty of people keep bearded dragons in 3ft vivs, 4ft is only an extra 12 inches!!!
> Lots of people successfully put a bath of water in bottom for water dragons and they thrive.
> ...


Tom didn't sound full of himself to me - he gave some good advice. There's a reason why 4ft is recommended, it's all about temperature gradients and preventing dehydration. It's better that Tom mentioned it now rather than later, when the OP would have to fork out for more stuff.

Just because people do it doesn't mean that it's right.

OP you could have a look at skinks (berbers, fires or crocodile maybe), rankins, a variety of lacertids and lots of different geckos (although most won't be larger than your leo). Have fun choosing 

EDIT - 3ftx1.5ft is 576in/sq in floor area, minimum recommended for beardies is 4ftx2ft so 1152in/sq - quite a bit of difference


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

BrianB said:


> Oh arn't we full of ourselves.
> 
> Plenty of people keep bearded dragons in 3ft vivs, 4ft is only an extra 12 inches!!!
> Lots of people successfully put a bath of water in bottom for water dragons and they thrive.
> ...


Not at all, I just don't want to see a beardy or water dragon or any rep being kept in an unsuitable environment. Just because plenty of people keep BD's in a 3ft viv it doesn't make it right. They can easily grow to half that length and would have difficulty being comfortable in such a small enclosure. They need floor space and that extra 12" would be a lot when we are talking small vivs. You then have a thermogradient to take in to account. They regulate their heat throughout the day and it would be difficult to provide the correct temperature ranges in a 3ft viv. 

Your joking about the water dragons right. They are tree dwellers and will never "thrive" in a terrestrial vivarium. Yes dragons are colourful, good and handling etc and would meet the criteria he is after but that doesn't mean they are suitable if you haven't got the viv to accommodate. 

I'm not going to get in to a petty argument. You gave out bad information and I simply corrected you to avoid any more reps being kept inadequately which is the important thing, not who's right or wrong. Lets leave it as that.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

vgorst said:


> Tom didn't sound full of himself to me - he gave some good advice. There's a reason why 4ft is recommended, it's all about temperature gradients and preventing dehydration. It's better that Tom mentioned it now rather than later, when the OP would have to fork out for more stuff.
> 
> Just because people do it doesn't mean that it's right.
> 
> OP you could have a look at skinks (berbers, fires or crocodile maybe), rankins, a variety of lacertids and lots of different geckos (although most won't be larger than your leo). Have fun choosing


You are forever beating me to the punch!!! :2thumb:

*enrolls for speed typing lessons!* :lol2:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> You are forever beating me to the punch!!! :2thumb:
> 
> *enrolls for speed typing lessons!* :lol2:


What can I say? I just have speedy gonzales fingers


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

BrianB said:


> Oh arn't we full of ourselves.
> 
> Plenty of people keep bearded dragons in 3ft vivs, 4ft is only an extra 12 inches!!!
> Lots of people successfully put a bath of water in bottom for water dragons and they thrive.
> ...


As the others have said, not only have you given bad advice, but then you've become aggressively defensive when someone has pointed this out.

The viv described is totally unsuitable for both species mentioned. Would it have hurt to have just held up your hands and apologised for giving the wrong advice?


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok i APPOLOGISe, :notworthy: I was bang out of order, Crap morning and being hyper sensitive to constructive critism which could have had bad implications to the original OP You can all :bash: or :whip: if you wish.

Will try to engage grey matter first before responding in futre.

Brian


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

BrianB said:


> Ok i APPOLOGISe, :notworthy: I was bang out of order, Crap morning and being hyper sensitive to constructive critism which could have had bad implications to the original OP You can all :bash: or :whip: if you wish.
> 
> Will try to engage grey matter first before responding in futre.
> 
> Brian


 
I think we all have days like this! :2thumb:


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Could get a young ackie or ameiva or sone sp of agama


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

BrianB said:


> Ok i APPOLOGISe, :notworthy: I was bang out of order, Crap morning and being hyper sensitive to constructive critism which could have had bad implications to the original OP You can all :bash: or :whip: if you wish.
> 
> Will try to engage grey matter first before responding in futre.
> 
> Brian


:bash::whip: just kidding! I apologise too if I caused offence telling you to research. Going by your signature it wasn't your fault anyway!!!


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

Exactly...The Devil Made me Do it :lol2: Don't think that would hold up in court though.

Right off to feed my 2 wee beasties now...2 Baby bearded Dragons 10 weeks old, Wish id only bought one but on Bad advice, Such as the dribble i give out, got 2 so they could keep each other company. I'm dreading them hitting adulthood in case they fight. Cross that bridge when i get to it as there both friends at the moment.

Regards
Brian


----------



## sethiman (Aug 1, 2012)

oh i was going to say a leo


----------



## Lizard crazy (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replys what about uromastyx how big a viv do they need and are they good pets thanks


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Lizard crazy said:


> Thanks for the replys what about uromastyx how big a viv do they need and are they good pets thanks


Uromastyx by Thomas Wilms is apparently a good source of info. 

and a good care sheet here and here. These have been recommended by others although I haven't used them myself. 

They seem to recommend a 4x2 though for an adult.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Uromastyx make great pets, if you don't mind owning the ugliest creature that exists (mind you, there are several sorts and some are a bit less ugly)! They get quite big - some types considerably bigger than a beardie, others similar. They also need very high basking temperatures. Apart from that, though, they're easy enough to look after. They don't even need you to keep nasty insect food, as they are mostly vegetarian.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> Uromastyx make great pets, if you don't mind owning the ugliest creature that exists (mind you, there are several sorts and some are a bit less ugly)! They get quite big - some types considerably bigger than a beardie, others similar. They also need very high basking temperatures. Apart from that, though, they're easy enough to look after. They don't even need you to keep nasty insect food, as they are mostly vegetarian.


Just don't ever get tail whipped by a uro... it hurts like a mother and leaves quite nasty looking war wounds!


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Just don't ever get tail whipped by a uro... it hurts like a mother and leaves quite nasty looking war wounds!


is that where all the bruises come from? :whistling2:


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

rhysishere said:


> is that where all the bruises come from? :whistling2:


Nope thats just the mrs going crazy because of a new rep lol


----------



## Lizard crazy (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys does anyone of you have a uro and jeffers3 how can u say they are ugly I personally think they look like awesome


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Lizard crazy said:


> Thanks guys does anyone of you have a uro and jeffers3 how can u say they are ugly I personally think they look like awesome


They are awesome, endearing, interesting ....... but let's face it, they're not pretty!


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> They are awesome, endearing, interesting ....... but let's face it, they're not pretty!


bit like a drunken friday night take home then haha!


----------



## Lizard crazy (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank u for the replys is thre any snakes my mom is finally starting to say maybe instead of no to a snake I love tegus is there anyone with one on this forum who can tell me if I should get one in the future


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Lizard crazy said:


> Thank u for the replys is thre any snakes my mom is finally starting to say maybe instead of no to a snake I love tegus is there anyone with one on this forum who can tell me if I should get one in the future


 
None of us can tell you what to get....

If it's any help, though, my wife isn't a great snake lover, but is gradually coming round to them. She's become quite fond of my two most recent snakes, as they are so gentle - a young normal(ish) male Royal Python and an even younger male Russian Ratsnake.

Funnily enough, despite always insisting that she doesn't like large snakes much, she is quite relaxed about my 14 month old albino burm. He's 6.5 ft long at the moment, so whether she stays relaxed is another thing. Despite their eventual size, as long as you have room, I'd recommend a burm to anyone. They're fantastic snakes!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

rhysishere said:


> bit like a drunken friday night take home then haha!


 
I wouldn't know. I've never slept with an ugly woman - but I've woken up with a few.....:lol2:

(the old jokes are the best.... or maybe not!)


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Rough green snakes - fantastic bright green, small and insectivorous


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

Lizard crazy said:


> Thanks guys does anyone of you have a uro and jeffers3 how can u say they are ugly I personally think they look like awesome


I have 5 uros, 2 geyri, 2 ornates and an occellated. they are great animals to keep. iv got one ornate and my occellated in 3 foot vivs but they are set up with the basking lights quite low in the vivs to get the right gradients for them. the are thriving though without doubt. I grow almost all of their food(bar seeds etc) and it means they don't cost much to keep. they are mostly out during the day and 3 are happy to be held but the other two wouldn't be overly fond of it they do tolerate it after a few hisses and belly wiggles :lol2: 

I also keep desert iguanas but they are in a 4 foot viv so probably not suited to a 3 foot one unless quite young. if you have the space to expand in the future it would much increase the animals you could potentially keep


----------



## Lizard crazy (Nov 1, 2012)

I have been looking in to Sonoran boas and they seem to be a good first snake can anyone tell me if this is true thanks
:2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Lizard crazy said:


> I have been looking in to Sonoran boas and they seem to be a good first snake can anyone tell me if this is true thanks
> :2thumb:


Any animal can be alright for a beginner providing you do the proper research first and know that you can care for it properly over its lifespan : victory: 
Some are a bit more delicate than others and can require more specific care, but that doesn't mean first-timers shouldn't keep them - they just need to make sure they get it all right, like we all should with any animal


----------



## Lizard crazy (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks and has any one got a tegu that can tell me if they are a good pet to have I know of there size and cage requirements and I've seen blue tongue skinks recently I have room to build a bigger viv in the future and hope fully I can get some extra money instead of presents for christmas


----------

